# [OT] polish and signatures ;)

## Woocash

W polonistow sie zamieniacie :> ?

btw. My tricks is : Ł and sz, try say : Łukasz  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> btw. My tricks is : Ł and sz, try say : Łukasz 

 

Write in form easier to say: Woocash  :Wink:  it's nearly 100% accurate  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

@Nalchael czy musiałes wszystko zdradzac ;> ?

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> @Nalchael czy musiałes wszystko zdradzac ;> ?

 

E tam  :Wink:  To byla tylko mala podpowiedz  :Wink:  sproboj tak zapisac moje imie!

PS. ale masz dluuuuuuuuuuugi podpis  :Wink: 

----------

## Woocash

 *Quote:*   

> sproboj tak zapisac moje imie!

 

Gdzie mam je zapisac ?

Ps. Dzieki (jezeli to byl komplement)

ps.2 troszke zrobil sie OT, nieuwazasz ? :>

----------

## Poe

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *Woocash wrote:*   @Nalchael czy musiałes wszystko zdradzac ;> ? 
> 
> sproboj tak zapisac moje imie!
> 
> 

 

hmm.. najbardziej zblizenie wyszlo by "Kshyshtof"  :Wink: 

dobrze ze mam w miare czytelne imię - Marcin (in english Marcin -> Martin  :Wink:  )

----------

## Woocash

Wiecie, mam takie wrazenie ze @AlterEgo juz tego nie czyta, ba, moze nawet moze zapomnial o tym topicu ;/, ale to tylko moje przeczucie  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Wiecie, mam takie wrazenie ze @AlterEgo juz tego nie czyta, ba, moze nawet moze zapomnial o tym topicu ;/, ale to tylko moje przeczucie 

 

Baaaardzo prawdopodobne, ale wolalbym zeby zobaczyl jak sie dla niego poswiecamy i ze chcemy dobrze, zeby wreszcie ludzie uczyli sie pozadnego jezyka, a nie tylko angielski i angielski :]

----------

## nelchael

 *Poe wrote:*   

> hmm.. najbardziej zblizenie wyszlo by "Kshyshtof" 
> 
> dobrze ze mam w miare czytelne imię - Marcin (in english Marcin -> Martin  )

 

Blisko  :Smile: 

PS. Krzysztof -> Christopher, Krzysiek -> Chris  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> ps.2 troszke zrobil sie OT, nieuwazasz ? :>

 

Marudzisz  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

jej , a w czym w ogole byl problem bo juz zapomnialem ?   :Twisted Evil: 

btw. Ciekawe czy taka sygnatura Woocasha jest zgodna z regulaminem forum  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## Woocash

A czemu miala by lamac regulamin ?

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jej , a w czym w ogole byl problem bo juz zapomnialem ?  

 

Chodzilo o jakiegos ebuilda... ale juz sie znalazl

 *fallow wrote:*   

> btw. Ciekawe czy taka sygnatura Woocasha jest zgodna z regulaminem forum   

 

No nie! kolejny maruda  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> A czemu miala by lamac regulamin ?

 

Bo jest przydluuuuga  :Wink:  Dluzsza niz 95% postow na forum  :Razz: 

----------

## Woocash

To tak zeby nie uciekac od temuatu, proponuje dac [SOLVED] do topica  :Wink: 

Ps. Dobra juz nie marudze  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nelchael

Dopisz [ code ] w tym sigu - moze wtedy bedzie jakotako wygladal, bo tak to jest kaszanka  :Neutral: 

----------

## Woocash

 *Quote:*   

> Bo jest przydluuuuga  Dluzsza niz 95% postow na forum 

 

Teraz to Ty marudzisz  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bo jest przydluuuuga  Dluzsza niz 95% postow na forum  
> 
> Teraz to Ty marudzisz  

 

Wiem, ale kazde forum musi miec marude w skladzie - byloby inaczej nudno!  :Razz: 

----------

## Woocash

A teraz jak wyglšda ?

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> A teraz jak wyglšda ?

 

EDIT. juz poprawiles - ale za to krufka Ci sie rozjechala  :Neutral: 

----------

## Woocash

Teraz krufka jest ok  :Very Happy:  przynajmniej taka mam nadzieje  :Razz: 

----------

## fallow

zrobilem split do nowego temtu OT  :Razz: 

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> A teraz jak wyglšda ?

 

przeszkadza w przejzystym czytaniu postow na foum 

 * jest duza 

 * jest to ascii art

 * ciagle mysle ze ktos wpisal jakis kod a to podpis

proponuje zmienic na cos normalnego  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> zrobilem split do nowego temtu OT  

 

Prawidlowo  :Smile: 

PS. jak sie nazywal ten soft do generowania tych krufek?

----------

## Woocash

cowsay

eg. : uname -a | cowsay :

uname -a | cowsay

 

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> cowsay
> 
> eg. : uname -a | cowsay :
> 
> uname -a | cowsay
> ...

 

Teraz to jest masakra  :Neutral:  Dodalem [ code ] i jest ok  :Wink: 

----------

## Woocash

A teraz ?

----------

## Woocash

Nalchael wpisz sobie to w konsoli, tam to wygląda przejrzyście  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Hehe... nie chce mi sie emergeowac jednego programiku tylko po to, zeby krowe zobaczyc  :Wink: 

http://www.mota.ru/download.php?path=animals&img=080.jpg <-- krowa!

----------

## Woocash

Chyba dam ją jako wallpaper  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Chyba dam ją jako wallpaper 

 

A jaka ma morde pikna!  :Wink: 

----------

